# Possible record bluegill



## CatHunter

Saw a few kids with a a nice blue gill in ther wagon told them they might wanna check to see if its a record


----------



## SuperSpook

See, the oil spill has its benefits


----------



## CatHunter

I almost positive this has some thing to do with the japan power plants:yes:


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> I almost positive this has some thing to do with the japan power plants:yes:


 hmm you may be correct :thumbsup::shifty:


----------



## welldoya

I used to catch 'em that big all the time when I was a kid. That's the way I remember it anyway.


----------



## JD7.62

That looks photochopped.


----------



## JoeyWelch

That is definatley gonna be a record.


----------



## jstblsd

Now that's a tree shaker!


----------



## Bbagwell

i know a guy that says he catches em' that big every trip......


----------



## derb

That's real, rite?? :yes:


----------



## Matt09

Lmao


----------



## drifterfisher

its a real photo on someones computer


----------



## pole squeezer

You think that's big, You outta see the size of the redworm that caught him.


----------



## Catchin Hell

CatHunter said:


> I almost positive this has some thing to do with the japan power plants:yes:


I have to agree with you. Look at the glow on those fins...:thumbsup:


----------

